
Ask HN: Is this the first time world is experiencing something together? - kushan2020
Watching the Coronavirus news, makes me wonder if this is the first time or after a very long time that the entire world is experiencing the same event together.
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
World War 2, Soccer World Cup, Olympics?

~~~
netfl0
Those are all very different...no?

------
mister_hn
Spanish Flu (1918)?

